# Moving to Bangkok



## Silleck (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello,

So I'm moving to Bangkok in about a week.
I won't have a job, but I intend to get one rather soon, I'm a certified teacher with about 6 years of experience.


I have a few questions.

How easy will it be for me to find a job?

Where is the best place to rent a short term apartment for when I arrive?

Are there any get togethers you all do?

I've been living in Moscow, and a few other countries, what should I except from Bangkok?

Thanks!
Brandon


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

1. Doubt anyone can answer that given the variables ... what salary do you expect, which area do you want to work in, what type of students are you willing to teach, how much ESL experience do you have (as against just general teaching experience), do you look like something the cat dragged in or do you present well? etc etc

2. Google on 'bangkok expat forum' and you will uncover one or more bkk-specific forums. Most will feature ongoing threads on cheap accomodation ... look for options in the part of BKK you will be living in. Ask for a monthly rate for a better deal. There will be many available options and you'll just need to find the best fit based on your own specific needs/wants.

3. If by "you" you mean working expats living in BKK then it depends on what professions and/or interests you have. Different sub-groups have their own preferred venues .... as you will be into teaching, look for leads in a teaching-specific forum like ajarnforum

4. What to expect? Well read widely in those BKK-specific forums and in the media (e.g. BKK Post web site and Nationmultimedia web site for e.g.). What you will find will depend to some extent on your background, interests and personality. But I doubt you will be bored


----------



## Silleck (Feb 1, 2013)

cnx_bruce said:


> 1. Doubt anyone can answer that given the variables ... what salary do you expect, which area do you want to work in, what type of students are you willing to teach, how much ESL experience do you have (as against just general teaching experience), do you look like something the cat dragged in or do you present well? etc etc
> 
> 2. Google on 'bangkok expat forum' and you will uncover one or more bkk-specific forums. Most will feature ongoing threads on cheap accomodation ... look for options in the part of BKK you will be living in. Ask for a monthly rate for a better deal. There will be many available options and you'll just need to find the best fit based on your own specific needs/wants.
> 
> ...


First of all, thanks for the reply.

1. I have tons of experience over 7000 hours of classroom experience. That includes general and business, and people of all ages. I think I dress nice  
Salary? I expect something to live at least comfortably on I heard 40k-60k would be enough. Of course I would want more, but I'm not too demanding. I would rather teach adults.


2 I heard there are a few areas where many of the language schools are like clumped together, is this true? Would it be wise to get a place close by? One more question, what about renting a scooter? I have quite a lot of experience on one,.


----------

